# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  وســـ ع ــع صدرك مع فــــرح،،،،

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعد صباحكم/ مساءكم 
بالحب والسعاااده
اممممم فروووحه صااار لها زمن مادخلت هوووون ،،،خلصينا  :embarrest: وبسرعه قولي الاعندك :wacko:  هههههه
ثلاثه محششين هاربين من الشرطة دخلوا مزرعة و تخبوا في 
ثلاثه اكياس جاء الشرطي وشاف الأكياس، وشات الكيس الاول 
قام اللي فيه يصيح :واق واق ( يقلد البط ) تركه الشرطي 
وراح للكيس الثاني وشاته قام اللي فيه وقال كوكو كوكو 
يقلد( الديك )تركه الضابط وراح للثالث وشات الكيس واللي 
فيه ساكت مايتكلم !! استغرب الضابط وقام يشوت بقوة مرة 
ثانيه وثالثة ومافي صوت وفي الأخير عصب الشرطي وشاته 
باقوى ما عنده طلع المحشش يصيح:: يقطع شكلك !! بطاطس وش 
تبيني اقول 
//


في خمسة حشاشين جالسين يتمازحون بسكاكين ماتوا ثلاثه قال الرابع لخويه خلاص خلينا نوقف لا تنقلب جد 

//

فيه واحد ضرب عياله؟ ليــه ..؟ لقاهم مشغلين المروحة على ثلاثة وهم اثنيين 

//


محششين طبخوا مندي تعشوا نواشف ليه؟
ضيعوا حفرة المندي 

//

في قروي مسكته الكهرباء .... قال : فكني وأفكك 
//
اثنين يحششون في مقبره جتهم شرطه انحاش واحد وقال الثاني انا ميت بس طالع 
//

محشش بنشرت سيارته جاه واحد بيساعده قال معاك استبنه قال عاشة الاسامي 

 
اتمنى اشووووف ردووودكم الحلوووه

----------


## اسير الهوى

ههههههههههه


حلوة النكت يافرووووحه

بصراحة من زمتن ماضحكنا ههههه


تسلمي وتسلم يدك ويسلم قلبك

ثانكيووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ارسم العشق

هههههههههههههههه
حلوه النكت والله

----------


## نبراس،،،

> ثلاثه محششين هاربين من الشرطة دخلوا مزرعة و تخبوا في 
> ثلاثه اكياس جاء الشرطي وشاف الأكياس، وشات الكيس الاول 
> قام اللي فيه يصيح :واق واق ( يقلد البط ) تركه الشرطي 
> وراح للكيس الثاني وشاته قام اللي فيه وقال كوكو كوكو 
> يقلد( الديك )تركه الضابط وراح للثالث وشات الكيس واللي 
> فيه ساكت مايتكلم !! استغرب الضابط وقام يشوت بقوة مرة 
> ثانيه وثالثة ومافي صوت وفي الأخير عصب الشرطي وشاته 
> باقوى ما عنده طلع المحشش يصيح:: يقطع شكلك !! بطاطس وش 
> تبيني اقول



 
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
كلهم حلوييين
بس دي تموووت من الضحك 

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## غرام أحباب

ههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمواا حبيبتي النكت مرررررره حلوه
وتموت من الضحك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويلي موقادره على البطاطس<<<خوش والله مافيه غيييره
تسلمين غناتي فــــــــــرح على هيك طرح ظريف
دمتي بود
لاخلا ولاعدم منك

----------


## فرح

> ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حلوة النكت يافرووووحه 
> بصراحة من زمتن ماضحكنا ههههه 
> 
> تسلمي وتسلم يدك ويسلم قلبك 
> 
> ثانكيووووووووووووووووووووو



 يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك اســــــــــير 
ودووووم هالضحكه تنوووور طريقك ياااارب
كل الشكر لك ع تعطيرك متصفحي 
لاخلاولاعدم من توااااصلك الراااائع
دمت بالحب والموووده

----------


## فرح

> هههههههههههههههه
> حلوه النكت والله



 تسلمي لي يالغلا ارسم العشق
الاحلى روووعة حظووورك ياااقلبي 
يعطيك العااافيه 
منووووره حبيبتي

----------


## فرح

> ههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههه
> كلهم حلوييين
> بس دي تموووت من الضحك 
> 
> يسلموووووووووو



 يسلم عمرك قــــــمي
ايااامك الحلووووه بحب النبي محمدوآله الطاهرين
ودوووم هالضحكه ربي يسعد حياااتك
دوووم منووور لاخلاولاعدم من هالطله البهيه
موفق

----------


## فرح

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يسلمواا حبيبتي النكت مرررررره حلوه
> 
> وتموت من الضحك



 يسلمك ياااعمري غرامنا الحلوووه
الاحلى تواااجدك حبيبتي 
يسعدنا توااااصلك الحلووو منك ياااقلبي 
وربي يسعد حياااتك بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين
دوووم هالاشراااقه يالغلا
موفقه

----------


## khozam

هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

والله سالفة الاخياش تفطس من الضحك

ههههههههههههههههه

يسلموووووووووووووووو

تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدايه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمووووووو فروح على هذا نكت حلووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*فرووووحه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*تبين الصدق ؟* 

*من اول نكته صرت أضحك  إلين كملت قراءة كل النكت*

*حقيقة وسعنا صدورنا معاش * 

*هاهاها  الله يديم البسمه على الجميع*

*تسلمي فروحه والله يعطيش العافيه*

*وننتظر جديدش* 

*تقبلوا مروري*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هلا فروحه تصدقين كان ضايق خلقي*
*بس من قريت النكت مت من الضحك*
*الله يعطيش العافيه على هيك نكت*
*وسعتي صدرنا فيهم*
*ربي ما يحرمنا من رووووووعة جديدك* 
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## فرح

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ويلي موقادره على البطاطس<<<خوش والله مافيه غيييره
> تسلمين غناتي فــــــــــرح على هيك طرح ظريف
> دمتي بود
> لاخلا ولاعدم منك



 يسلمك ويحفظك ربي من كل سوء
حبيبتي دمعتنا الغالييييه
دوووم هالابتسامه تنووور حياااتك ياااقلبي 
يسعدني دووووم توةاااااصلك الرااائع
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## فرح

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> والله سالفة الاخياش تفطس من الضحك 
> ههههههههههههههههه 
> يسلموووووووووووووووو 
> تحياتي



 يسلم عمرك خيي
دووووم السعاااده في حياااتك 
يعطيك العااافيه 
منووور دوووم
موفق

----------


## فرح

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يسلمووووووو فروح على هذا نكت حلووووووووووووووووووو



 يسلم قلبك خيي نور الهدايه
الاحلى تواااصلك ونووور هالطله البهيه
يعطيك العااافيه
موفق

----------


## فرح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *فرووووحه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *تبين الصدق ؟*  
> *من اول نكته صرت أضحك  إلين كملت قراءة كل النكت* 
> *حقيقة وسعنا صدورنا معاش* 
> *دوووم الوناااسه ياااقلبي*  
> *هاهاها الله يديم البسمه على الجميع*
> *ان شاء الله*  
> ...



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي انــــــــــووونه
ع تواااجدك الغااالي ودوووم هالضحكه الحلوووه منك يالغلا
يسعد القلب رؤيتكم 
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## فرح

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هلا فروحه تصدقين كان ضايق خلقي*
> *سلامتك حبيبتي*
> *بس من قريت النكت مت من الضحك*
> *الدنيا ماتستاهل ان الوحد يضيق خلقه* 
> *الله يعطيش العافيه على هيك نكت*
> *وسعتي صدرنا فيهم*
> *دووووم الوناااسه يالغلا*
> ...



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي نهووووضه 
ع روووعة حظووورك ونووور هالاشراااقه 
الحلووووه مثلك ياااقلبي 
دوووم هالضحكه ع الوجه الحلوووو
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمتِ بخيييييييييييير حبيبتي

----------


## قمر القطيف

ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة النكت فرررررررررروحه
يعطيك الف عاااااااااافية

----------


## بقآيا حنين

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوووووووووووووين
هههههههههههه
مو قآدرة أوقف ضحك...

يسلموو خيتو *فـــرح* على النكت الظريفة ؛؛

موفقة لكل خير ..
دمـــتي بـأبتسامة ^؛^

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*هههههههههههه والله كشخة أختي النكت يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

في خمسة حشاشين جالسين يتمازحون بسكاكين ماتوا ثلاثه قال الرابع لخويه خلاص خلينا نوقف لا تنقلب جد 

//

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوييييين كتيييير 
فروحه حبيبتي 
يسلموا والله ضحكتيني بجد وأنا حزينه  :sad2: 
ربي يعطيكِ ألف ألف عافيه
دمتي بسعاده وهناء


أمنيـــــ مجروحه ـــــــات
كانت هنا

----------

